# HK P2000sk or M&P Compact???



## MSUSpartan

I posted this on the Smith & Wesson page also, but hopefully can get some more feedback here as well. 

Need your opinion. I'm looking for a good conceal carry gun. I currently shoot a Sig229 but looking for something smaller for EDC. I've narrowed it down to the MP compact or the HK P2000sk, both in 9mm. Looking for opinions or experiences with either to help me with my decision. I did shoot the HK yesterday and it was very nice and accurate. Hoping to shoot the MP this next week. Both seem to be similar in size, so equal in concealment. Thanks!


----------



## Spartan

I really like the P2000sk and want to get one some day. I prefer the V3 for this particular gun, which is DA/SA. However, they do cost like 150% of the M&Pc. Personally, I would prefer to save a little longer and get what I really want. Something like the HK will last forever and I think it's beautiful.

PS - Quit trying to steal my identity


----------



## MSUSpartan

Spartan said:


> I really like the P2000sk and want to get one some day. I prefer the V3 for this particular gun, which is DA/SA. However, they do cost like 150% of the M&Pc. Personally, I would prefer to save a little longer and get what I really want. Something like the HK will last forever and I think it's beautiful.
> 
> PS - Quit trying to steal my identity


 Yep another dedicated MSU Fan! :smt023

Spartan, 
Appreciate your comments. I really liked the P2sk in V3. It was a nice shooter and i was very accurate with it, especially for a range gun. I want something easily concealable for EDC and reliable. Thats my concern with the M&P. The price is great, but how reliable are they? How many would trust their life or their families lives to it?? I'll spend the extra for the H&K if thats the best option.


----------



## Spartan

Well, my name has nothing to do with MSU but more of the dude in my avatar. We'll see if you're as big of a geek as I am. :mrgreen:

I, personally, have no experience with the M&P guns other than simply holding them. I am sure the M&Pc is a good gun, though it's a little large for a comp, IMO.


----------

